# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کارشناسی های خاص ، کمتر شناخته شده ، پر زحمت ولی آینده دار

## attila

سلام .
زمان انتخاب رشته است و هممون مشغول انتخاب رشته.دوره زمانی که همه ما رو یسری کلیشه انتخاب رشته میکنیم 
یسری رشته خاص و مشخص شده که سال به سال یکسانه و در مورد رشته های دیگه کمتر صحبت میشه یا اصلا دیده نمیشه .شاید مثالی که میگم براتون کمی عجیب باشه  ولی قدیمی های کنکور میدونن که رشته ای مثل فیزیوتراپی حتی  4-5 سال پیش(93-92) اصلا تو بورس نبود و بعنوان رشته چهارم شناخته نمیشد  ولی الان دیگه هممون میدونم شرایط این رشته چطوره و نیاز به هیچ توضیحی  نداره(میتونید به امار قلم چی اون سال ها و اولویت انتخاب رشته تو رتبه های زیر 5000 در صورتی که بتونید پیدا کنید نگاه کنید)
حالا هدف از ایجاد این تاپیک معرفی این مدل کارشناسی هاست .کارشناسی های خوب و کمتر شناخته شده فعلی و یا کارشناسی های آینده دار و راه و شیوه پیشرفت تو اونا (چه اینجا چه اینور یا چه بری اونور برگردی اینور : - "  ) 
بهتر بگم کارشناسی های در حد پزشکی .شاید یکم عجیب باشه ولی فکر میکنم هستند رشته هایی که در صورت ادامه تحصیل و تلاش تو اونا بشه به این حد و حتی بیشتر از اون رسید .چون ما فقط درامد اخر کار پزشک ها رو می بینیم ولی کنارش به حجمی که مطالعه میخونن ،7 سال روی یه رشته و کار تمرکز میکنن ،شیفت های شب و عدم تعطیل و ... بهشون توجه نمیکنیم .چیزی که با اینکه تو پزشکی از طریق دانشگاه راهش هموارتر میشه ولی میشه با یکم زحمتو خلاقیت  تو رشته های دیگه پیاده کرد 


میکروبیولوژی،اعضای مصنوعی و اینا مثلا : دی


پ.ن:هدف تاپیک من نیستم به جان عمه ام : ) پس لطفا قیمه ها رو نریزین رو ماستا و تتلوی امیر وار بی ربط نظر ندین 
کامنت هایی نظیر برو بابا او**گل ،دلت خوشه بابا ،خیال پردازی نکن،ایران نمیشه از این چیزا،کی گفته پزشکی درامد داره و داره اشباع میشه ، و ... 
پ.ن2:پ.ن قبلی خطاب به بعضی ها بود به همه بر نخوره به هر حال تتلیسم یکم شایع شده : ))
پ.ن3:کامنت هایی که تو پ.ن 1 گفتم رو هم بخواین بگین ولی یکم منطقی 
پ.ن4:هیچی دیگه ...فهمیدین چقدر از tatalism میترسم یا بیشتر توضیح بدم : - ؟

----------


## mahdi.sniper

میکروبیولوژی واقعا رشته آینده داریه به شرط علاقه مفرد ..وقتی که هرروز حسرت پزشکی نخوری...عاشق رشتت باشی...و با نون و ماستش بسازی
معمولا رشته های علوم محض و علوم پایه رو زمین...ببخشین :Yahoo (20): ...تو ایران نمیمونن اگه خوب باشن و معدل بالا
زود ترانسفر میشن اونور 
پس صحبت واسه بازار کار و آیندشون تو ایران بیهودس از نظر من چون اصن وجود نداره

----------


## attila

> میکروبیولوژی واقعا رشته آینده داریه به شرط علاقه مفرد ..وقتی که هرروز حسرت پزشکی نخوری...عاشق رشتت باشی...و با نون و ماستش بسازی
> معمولا رشته های علوم محض و علوم پایه رو زمین...ببخشین...تو ایران نمیمونن اگه خوب باشن و معدل بالا
> زود ترانسفر میشن اونور 
> پس صحبت واسه بازار کار و آیندشون تو ایران بیهودس از نظر من چون اصن وجود نداره


در مورد این رشته های ترنسفر  هم اطلاعات داری بدی خوبه ها .یکم بیشتر و گشوده تر : )
در واقع همون مورد بری اونور یا بری اونور برگردی اینور : - "

----------


## mahdi.sniper

> در مورد این رشته های ترنسفر  هم اطلاعات داری بدی خوبه ها .یکم بیشتر و گشوده تر : )
> در واقع همون مورد بری اونور یا بری اونور برگردی اینور : - "


رفتن اونور تقریبا برگشتی نداره
بجز برای کسایی که میرن پزشکی هند و اکراین میخونن :Yahoo (20): 
چه اطلاعاتی ؟؟؟ من هرچی میدونم از تو اپلای ابرود خوندم

----------

